

Signing First Makes Ethics Salient & Decreases Dishonest Self-Reports - uahal
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6726.html

======
uahal
It's all-too-easy to lie on self-reported documents such as tax returns,
expense reports, and insurance policy forms. That's why we're generally
required to sign a statement declaring that the report is truthful. Usually,
the signature line is located at the very end of the form—after it has been
filled out already, and consequently, after the potential cheating has
occurred. This paper examines whether governments and companies can bolster
honesty simply by moving the signature line to the beginning of the form, such
that signers are swearing that they will tell the truth rather than that they
have told the truth.

